# Phenix UMBX700



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Phenix UMBX700 blank. Fuji SK2 seat, Fuji chrome alconites. First time using Prowrap thread, it's not bad just a little different. The tiger is two shades of green and metallic black, with black metallic on top, all size A. This is the first time I was able to get an honest two coat finish job on the guides, so I'm happy about that. And, I wanted to comment on the post about grinding guide feet. But, I didn't want to make claims unless I could put my money where my mouth was. I stopped grinding about four builds ago. You have to slow down for about 4 or 5 wraps and then the rest is no different. I use size A tread and I think they don't look much different than if they were dressed.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Beautiful build all around. Nice clean finish lines and thread inlays. Great job.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Top notch!


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Very Nice!! That is work to be proud of!!


----------



## VinceB (Feb 22, 2012)

Super clean! Looks great!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice work man.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay that is just exceptional all around!!..Clean!!...I like the grip install over the tiger, and you nailed the finish and tip!!


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Ultra clean Jay, super nice.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome job bud! Im with you on not filing guide feet. I quit several builds ago myself. Right or wrong thats what Im doin for now....lol
Sure wish I could get my tip top to look like yours! It is awesome!


----------



## stiles (Dec 12, 2012)

These flat finish blanks show off every flaw in the epoxy egdes - or in your case, just how crisp an edge can be. Very, very nice.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. Your right Stiles, it's hard to hide on those raw blanks. I hate doing the inside edges of the double foot guides and the ring end of the single foot guides. It really slows me down. I can get them to look pretty good in person, but this macro lense makes me cringe a little when I look at the pics. I figure if they look passable with the macro, they should look just fine in person.

Thanks for the compliments on the tip wrap. When I noticed Mr. Zombie's tips where the finish came up to the tube and was the same diameter, I had to change what I was doing. I just wish I could get my thread work to look like his.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Great colors and detail. Even your pictures are good.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Good looking rod all the way around .


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome build Jay! Always a pleasure to see your work!

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Top notch all the way around... Congrats!


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

That's one of the nicest builds I've seen, next time you ought to get that guy in lumberton to paint a reel seat for you!


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

That's looks sweet jay


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Very very nice!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Can't add too much to what has already been said, without sounding like a parrot. WOW! I'm equally impressed w/ the photo quality. Way to go, Jay!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks again, to everybody. It's a lot of work, but to hear the compliments makes it all worth the trouble. 

As far as the pics, I wish I really knew how to work the camera. The only reason the pics look good is the incredible piece of glass in front of the camera, it's not me.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*File guides*



jaycook said:


> Thanks again, to everybody. It's a lot of work, but to hear the compliments makes it all worth the trouble.
> 
> As far as the pics, I wish I really knew how to work the camera. The only reason the pics look good is the incredible piece of glass in front of the camera, it's not me.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

O do tell Bennie. I'm a big boy, I can take it.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Very clean and I really like the greens.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

jaycook said:


> O do tell Bennie. I'm a big boy, I can take it.


u mean u got your big boy pants on. hey are u going to the rod show, hope u are there so i can meet u. 
u was not a guide up at lake fork at one time. i use to fish with a guide that had a hand that looked like that, it had been crushed.


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

QTRODS said:


> jaycook said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again, to everybody. It's a lot of work, but to hear the compliments makes it all worth the trouble.
> ...


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

casewilliams said:


> QTRODS said:
> 
> 
> > Am I missing something here? I don't get it.
> ...


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey jay, I really like your inlays. Would like to see you wrap in front of me so i could get a better understanding of it. Great work again.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments again guys. 

I'll clarify my position on grinding guide feet. On the rods I have been building (light tackle) I feel like it's just a personal preference. I know some guys that build offshore monsters that also don't grind feet, but I can not answer for those rods as I have not built any. It's best to stick to talking about things that you have personally dealt with. Grinding guide feet was the part rod building that I hated the most. And, I did it because it seemed that it was necessary for the thread to climb the end of the foot. And, that's what most people do. After doing this for a year and a half, there were a few people that were advocating not grinding, that it wasn't needed. Well, I hated it so much I tried it on the X9 in Chronarch colors I posted back in November. And I haven't ground any since. I use size A thread, and I did NOT paint the feet on this one. The purpose of me talking about it was to let people know that it is possible, and not as difficult as you might think. Pick your poison, grind and polish or slow down for about four wraps. In no way am I saying that anybody should do it my way. It works best for me and thats the way I'll continue to do it.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

QTRODS said:


> u mean u got your big boy pants on. hey are u going to the rod show, hope u are there so i can meet u.
> u was not a guide up at lake fork at one time. i use to fish with a guide that had a hand that looked like that, it had been crushed.
> 
> hey jay u live about 30 miles from me u might want to come by my shop and i will give u some pointers on rod building and how to put guides on. i live in lumberton on walton rd. 721 w. walton.


Bennie, thats twice that I feel like you have threatened me. I can assure you that there is no animosity towards you. There are a couple times where I have disagreed with what you have said only because it seems to be misinformation and there are a lot of guys on here trying to learn. Maybe what you say has some merit, but the way you present it could mislead people. We are all here to learn, me most of all.

By the way, this is under the "Terms of service" as a rule of using this public forum:

It is a condition of your use of the Service that you do not:

* Post or transmit any unlawful, "threatening", abusive, libelous, defamatory, obscene, vulgar, pornographic, profane or indecent information of any kind, including without limitation any transmissions constituting or encouraging conduct that would constitute a criminal offense, give rise to civil liability or otherwise violate any local, state, national or international law.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

You got the wrong guy Bennie. I've never been to Lake Fork. And I couldn't catch fish if they jumped in the boat, so I can assure you I've never been a guide. Think back in the recesses of your mind, I sat right next to you at last years rod show at Jim Trelikes olive branch demo, right up front, left side.

And my hand wasn't crushed, I stuck it in a table saw. It's a pain wrapping rods with one and a half hands but it's worth it.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

jaycook said:


> Bennie, thats twice that I feel like you have threatened me. I can assure you that there is no animosity towards you. There are a couple times where I have disagreed with what you have said only because it seems to be misinformation and there are a lot of guys on here trying to learn. Maybe what you say has some merit, but the way you present it could mislead people. We are all here to learn, me most of all.
> 
> By the way, this is under the "Terms of service" as a rule of using this public forum:
> 
> ...


i have not threaten u and i have not broke the agreement of this websites contract. i was just joking about big boy pants and wanted to meet u, but i see that u did not want to meet me since u set beside at the rod show and did not say anything to me, but of course i could of spoke. i would have spoke, if i had seen your hand. i always try and speak to other handicaps [with me being in a wheel chair since 1972] when i see one. 
another thing that i try to get across is they are people who are in the business to sell rod and sometimes miss information will cost them down the line. u know something when i came to this website and spiral wrapped left or right down the rod does it make a difference was the big question. i said yes when everybody on here jump on me like a duck on a junebug and said no. i said if u fish with rod in your left hand roll right, if u fish with rod in your right hand roll to the left. now a two year later there someone clamming since he fishes with his right hand he roll to the left he being one of those person that said it did not make a difference two years ago. i guess i feel i dont get any respect. 
that guide on lake fork had a crushed hand and he was one bass fishing fool. u ought to try it sometimes u can learn alot about a fishing rod. 
if u ever need my assistance on question on a build i will be glade to help u in anyway. im sorry for the conflict, u do do some beautiful art work......hope to be a friend one day..............bennie


----------



## Garbo (Mar 25, 2013)

WOW, beautiful rod. Not to offend anybody, but this is one of the most nice rods I have seen. How long have you been building rods?


----------



## Garbo (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I have found my custom rod builder !!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

He does beautiful work. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

QTRODS said:


> u mean u got your big boy pants on. hey are u going to the rod show, hope u are there so i can meet u.
> u was not a guide up at lake fork at one time. i use to fish with a guide that had a hand that looked like that, it had been crushed.


***... I feel like you're a 3rd grader at recess... well... that may actually explain your grammar.

But seriously, what's with all the hostility? Someone does something a little different than you and you feel the need to belittle them?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*U did not see my opolgie*



BRH said:


> ***... I feel like you're a 3rd grader at recess... well... that may actually explain your grammar.
> 
> But seriously, what's with all the hostility? Someone does something a little different than you and you feel the need to belittle them?


I guess I will put my wheelchair in my avitar maybe u wheel be a little more sympathetic toward my grammar!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I got nothing to add here, other than, Garbo, you found your man for the job!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Goags said:


> I got nothing to add here, other than, Garbo, you found your man for the job!


I couldn't agree with u more (custom rod builder as a posed to custom fishing rod builder) huh gouge,mans never caught a fish! Have u caught a fish! U people have taken fishing out of fishing rod. I be leave most these builders cannot even cast a rod. We have already got a 1000 hit (people love controversy).


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Bennie, he DOES build some sweet rods, tho I can't vouch for his catching ability! I think Jay was being modest in saying what he did about his catching.  Some of us are low key, which ain't all bad.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Goags said:


> Bennie, he DOES build some sweet rods, tho I can't vouch for his catching ability! I think Jay was being modest in saying what he did about his catching.  Some of us are low key, which ain't all bad.


Thats cool I agree 100% on his art bue-ti-ful. I hope to see u at the show


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Jay, I would like to stop by and watch you wrap a rod to get a few pointers. Really like your builds. Hell, you do better work than builders that have been building for over 20 years.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

very very nice!


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree, this guy Jay builds the nicest Fishing rods I've ever seen, regardless of who or how long they have been building them. Just because someone has been doing something for 30 years doesn't mean there any good at it, obviously!


----------



## sarmst100 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great Job! Wish I could get my finish edges that clean.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

QTRODS said:


> I guess I will put my wheelchair in my avitar maybe u wheel be a little more sympathetic toward my grammar!


So what exactly does being in a wheelchair have to do with anything?

But yeah... go ahead... probably won't help much.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

BRH said:


> So what exactly does being in a wheelchair have to do with anything?
> 
> But yeah... go ahead... probably won't help much.[/QUOTE
> 
> WHATS THE MATTER MAN!!!!! U cant take a joke?


----------



## casewilliams (Dec 19, 2010)

BRH said:


> So what exactly does being in a wheelchair have to do with anything?
> 
> But yeah... go ahead... probably won't help much.


Yeah, your proabbly right!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone of you that has shown me support on this thread. I've had the pleasure of meeting a few of you and look forward to meeting more. There are some fine people here and it's been a pleasure to get to know you all. This forum is full of good information and a great place to come learn. Quite a few people have contacted me through PM's asking for help and I have done my best to answer questions, even though I don't consider myself a pro. I've given away about 90% of the rods I've built to friends and family. And those painted seats, I've given away close to 80 of those. Matagi gets at least $50.00 a piece for those, do the math, thats about $4000.00 worth. By the way, I think they are the same quality of Matagi. And, there have been quite a few people actually come by my house to ask for help, or to see how something is done, or to borrow some thread, buy some blanks, pick up a guide they didn't have, or just hang out and talk rods. Just a guess here, but just about everybody I have met probably thinks I'm a pretty decent guy. And they think enough about my work to ask questions. And that my friends is the ultimate compliment.

So, why exactly does Bennie hate on my work when he really doesn't know me? Personally I think it's fear of me stealing his customers. Some young punk (42 years old by the way) comes into town and take over. Please believe me, I do not want to take business from ANYBODY. My work schedule doesn't allow me the time to do all the work I have now. To be honest, I'm loosing money even when I'm charging for builds, and I'm not cheap. There's no reason for Bennie to be concerned that my "art" will run him out of business. That's not why I am here. I'm happy building for my family, friends, and coworkers. Trust me, they keep me extremely busy. They are true fisherman and they are pretty particular about there rods. And, by the way, the "art" is secondary to them. I should thank Bennie, he has given me quite a bit of exposure with all this. Too bad I have to tell my customers how long the wait is, this could have been a defining moment for Minus One Custom Tackle...which is a completely legal business in case anybody is wondering.

Bennie, you come on here and tell us how your rods have broken and you got tired of replacing them, and how guides have been falling off. And every time, it's not your fault. The blanks aren't sturdy enough, or you listened to everybodies bad advice about micros. Roosterpoot is the term I think you use. It's never your fault. Something tells me you have never made a mistake, bad things just happen to you. 

And, if you are worried about me coming in and taking "your" business, you might want to rethink that. There are many more people in the Golden Triangle building rods than you think, and doing very nice work. The competition is only getting stronger.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

jaycook said:


> I would like to thank everyone of you that has shown me support on this thread. I've had the pleasure of meeting a few of you and look forward to meeting more. There are some fine people here and it's been a pleasure to get to know you all. This forum is full of good information and a great place to come learn. Quite a few people have contacted me through PM's asking for help and I have done my best to answer questions, even though I don't consider myself a pro. I've given away about 90% of the rods I've built to friends and family. And those painted seats, I've given away close to 80 of those. Matagi gets at least $50.00 a piece for those, do the math, thats about $4000.00 worth. By the way, I think they are the same quality of Matagi. And, there have been quite a few people actually come by my house to ask for help, or to see how something is done, or to borrow some thread, buy some blanks, pick up a guide they didn't have, or just hang out and talk rods. Just a guess here, but just about everybody I have met probably thinks I'm a pretty decent guy. And they think enough about my work to ask questions. And that my friends is the ultimate compliment.
> 
> So, why exactly does Bennie hate on my work when he really doesn't know me? Personally I think it's fear of me stealing his customers. Some young punk (42 years old by the way) comes into town and take over. Please believe me, I do not want to take business from ANYBODY. My work schedule doesn't allow me the time to do all the work I have now. To be honest, I'm loosing money even when I'm charging for builds, and I'm not cheap. There's no reason for Bennie to be concerned that my "art" will run him out of business. That's not why I am here. I'm happy building for my family, friends, and coworkers. Trust me, they keep me extremely busy. They are true fisherman and they are pretty particular about there rods. And, by the way, the "art" is secondary to them. I should thank Bennie, he has given me quite a bit of exposure with all this. Too bad I have to tell my customers how long the wait is, this could have been a defining moment for Minus One Custom Tackle...which is a completely legal business in case anybody is wondering.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jay, you're a class act buddy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Swampland said:


> Jay, you're a class act buddy. Keep up the good work.


Agreed! And we havent meet yet but im looking forward to it. Hope to meet you at the show!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

jaycook said:


> i would like to thank everyone of you that has shown me support on this thread. I've had the pleasure of meeting a few of you and look forward to meeting more. There are some fine people here and it's been a pleasure to get to know you all. This forum is full of good information and a great place to come learn. Quite a few people have contacted me through pm's asking for help and i have done my best to answer questions, even though i don't consider myself a pro. I've given away about 90% of the rods i've built to friends and family. And those painted seats, i've given away close to 80 of those. Matagi gets at least $50.00 a piece for those, do the math, thats about $4000.00 worth. By the way, i think they are the same quality of matagi. And, there have been quite a few people actually come by my house to ask for help, or to see how something is done, or to borrow some thread, buy some blanks, pick up a guide they didn't have, or just hang out and talk rods. Just a guess here, but just about everybody i have met probably thinks i'm a pretty decent guy. And they think enough about my work to ask questions. And that my friends is the ultimate compliment.
> 
> So, why exactly does bennie hate on my work when he really doesn't know me? Personally i think it's fear of me stealing his customers. Some young punk (42 years old by the way) comes into town and take over. Please believe me, i do not want to take business from anybody. My work schedule doesn't allow me the time to do all the work i have now. To be honest, i'm loosing money even when i'm charging for builds, and i'm not cheap. There's no reason for bennie to be concerned that my "art" will run him out of business. That's not why i am here. I'm happy building for my family, friends, and coworkers. Trust me, they keep me extremely busy. They are true fisherman and they are pretty particular about there rods. And, by the way, the "art" is secondary to them. I should thank bennie, he has given me quite a bit of exposure with all this. Too bad i have to tell my customers how long the wait is, this could have been a defining moment for minus one custom tackle...which is a completely legal business in case anybody is wondering.
> 
> ...


.

What u been smoking!!!!


----------

